# How To Repair A Sink Ripped Out The Wall!



## ray0890 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Anyone Know How To Repair A Sink Ripped Out The Wall???*

So I decide to lean on my sink ... wrong move for me! It tears out from the wall .. I just stood there not knowing what to do ... I turned out the water and put my sink on a chair ... The pipes seem to be fine but the metal piece that goes in my wall so the sink can balance on ... needs to go back in the wall and i dont know what to do!!
Any Ideas


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Doh! Doh!


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

It looks like the support bracket was secured by some sort of drywall anchors or toggle bolts. Not the best way to secure it. You need to put some lag screws thru the bracket into the studs or blocking. The problem is the bracket will not line up with the studs, so you need to as a short piece of 2 x 6 lumber between the studs. This means opening the wall to secure the blocking with screws. What is on the other side of that wall? If it is drywall, I would cut out a piece of drywall, secure the 2 x 6 blocking in place and patch the hole. Now lag screw the bracket to the wall and re-install the sink. If acces to the other side is not possible, remove enough tile below the level of the sink to cut out the drywall and install the blocking. Patch the drywall and replace the tile. Re-install the sink. Good luck.


----------



## KHouse75 (May 14, 2008)

Wow. That stinks.

I always wonder how those toilets bolted to the walls don't fall off like your sink did. 280 lbs of me sitting on them and I've never broke one yet!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

if it's not easy enough access behind that wall, i'd consider just getting larger toggle bolts, 
hammering that bracket straight (if bent) and remounting it. rehang sink on bracket.
it should do the trick....

DM


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I can't see toggle bolts working anymore with that sort of blowout in the sheetrock. I'd go with opening the wall behind the sink and putting in 2x4 blocking. If you do it correctly, the sink should hide the work.
Ron


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

hmmmm.... i'm still thinking how to fix it with the least amount of work/expense. how about this?
lightly blow/brush excess plaster dust, then place duct tape to close the opening.
cut 2 4"x4" squares of 1/4" plywood.... 
glue them to the openings with a goodly (use the whole dam tube! what the heck!) amount of PL construction adhesive, even filling the ripped out part.... (place a light weight against them to gently hold them in place) wait a day or two to allow it to get good and hard, drill holes in plywood, then remount bracket with toggles (i'd still recommend larger, even if you need to drill a larger hole in the bracket), and use PL to glue THAT to the wall as well, adding a shim to flush it, if necessary. wait another day and hang the sink. i'm thinking this will be more than strong enough, yes? most likely even stronger than it was before.

DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

one quick question ray, didn't the drain break when it fell? hard to imagine it didn't!

DM


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

there is a dangerous mouse hiding around EVERY corner!!


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

what? you don't like my idea?

DM


----------

